# Belkin N300 wireless issues

## ddub257

Hey all. Having a problem connecting to my router with my Belkin USB single, 050d:2103. I installed 3.3-rc7 and the related firmware and drivers. I'm using wpa_supplicant to connect, and have it configured. In dmesg, it shows its associated.

```

#dmesg

rtl8192cu: MAC auto ON okay!

rtl8192cu: TX queue select 0x05

rtl8192c_common: Loading firmware file rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP: wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: authenticate with 00:00:00:00:00:00 (try 1)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with 00:00:00:00:00:00 (try 1)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:00:00:00:00:00 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: moving STA 00:00:00:00:00:00 to state 1

wlan0: moving STA 00:00:00:00:00:00 to state 2

wlan0: moving STA 00:00:00:00:00:00 to state 3

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

But when I fire up links, I get an "Error loading HTTP://WWW.Google.com host not found. I can't connect to anything. Any ideas?

----------

## BillWho

ddub257,

Sounds like you lost /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## ddub257

The file is there...

```

nano /etc/resolv.conf

#Generated by dhcpcd

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

However, that's all that is in it. Is that a problem? Forgive me, as I'm still relatively new to Linux.

----------

## BillWho

ddub257

yes, the nameservers. You can use google's for now.

echo "nameserver 8.8.4.4" >> /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf

Check your /etc/conf.d/net setup

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## ddub257

OK, so I added the nameservers, still no luck. I rebooted, and I noticed resolv.conf became erased again. Added them again, still no luck.

As for my etc/conf.d/net....

```

config_eth0="dhcp"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

```

Anything look out of place?

----------

## BillWho

ddub257,

I use static IPs, but you can probably assemble your setup from this. You'll also need to emerge sys-apps/net-tools and sys-apps/ifplugd. 

For more info on preup() and general network settings check /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.9.9.3/net.example.bz2

```
metric_wlan0="0"

metric_eth0="1"

#

sleep_scan_wlan0="6"

#

config_eth0="192.168.1.103/24 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_eth0=" 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"

#

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

#

config_wlan0="192.168.1.103/24 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_wlan0="8.8.4.4 8.8.8.8"

################################

# don't configure unplugged interfaces

################################

preup() {

  if [ ${IFACE} == "eth0" ]; then

    if mii-tool "${IFACE}" 2> /dev/null | grep -q 'no link'; then

       ewarn "No link detected on ${IFACE}"

       return 1

    fi

  fi

  if [ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ]; then

     if ! echo $(lsusb | grep "Ralink" &> /dev/null);then

      ewarn "No wireless device detected on ${IFACE}"

      return 1

    fi

  fi

return 0

```

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

